# Help with ID and dismantling lathe



## mark10409 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello,
I am looking for help identifying and dismantling this lathe. It is located in a basement,  my only choice is to get it out in pieces.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 9, 2017)

Could be a Heavy 10 or bigger swing.  Hard to tell from the picture. 

You show the serial number which will allow finding the approx date of manufacture.  The letters at the end confirm the swing, bed length etc.

This site has a lot of Southbend information.

http://www.wswells.com/sn/sn_index.html

Looks like the lathe was made in the early 1940's

http://www.wswells.com/photos/serial_no/SN_info_3.JPG

Also this site.
http://www.southbendlathe.com/older-machines/serial-numbers

Taking this apart is not difficult, but the pieces will still be heavy.

Greg Halligan took apart a similar style machine, his was 13in.  He has a series of videos.  This is the first.  It shows the parts he removed to get the lathe into his basement.





Once you confirm the swing so know the lathe size, I would get a book on restoration of the model from EBay.  Some idea of the process/large pieces.

You will need to cut the belt then can remove the head.

The motor can be removed, then the motor mount, then the louvered door.

Tailstock easy to remove, also the compound. 

I would wind the carriage all the way to the right, then remove the screws to allow removing the saddle from the apron.  Support the apron before doing this so you do not bend the feed screw.  You can then remove the apron.  You can then remove the Quick Change Gear Box along with the feed screw.

You will be able to remove the bed from the base and remove the chip pan.

I purchased my flat belt from this site.  He has leather and nylon/rubber flat belts.  I got the nylon/rubber.  Works well.

https://albinoindustrialbelting.com/


----------



## mark10409 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dave,
Thank you for all the info! I will be looking at the links you provided. I only have to the end of the month to get it out, hope the pieces are light enough for one person to carry up the stairs . Again, Thanks!

Mark


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Aug 9, 2017)

2 men is doable...1 is pretty tenuous for all of it.   There are several "chunks" to that where you will need a 2nd able-bodied person to tackle the stairs.   You might be able to handle it yourself if it was all on one level and you could get an engine hoist lift or die cart in there with you.  Lots of it however you can dismantle and break-down and extricate in lone wolf mode.

Regardless, it will go much better for you if you put the time in up-front to study up on that machine and breaking down and moving metal lathes in general....lots and lots of detail online if you search.   Good luck - it looks like a decent machine.


----------



## mark10409 (Aug 9, 2017)

LeakyCanoe said:


> 2 men is doable...1 is pretty tenuous for all of it.   There are several "chunks" to that where you will need a 2nd able-bodied person to tackle the stairs.   You might be able to handle it yourself if it was all on one level and you could get an engine hoist lift or die cart in there with you.  Lots of it however you can dismantle and break-down and extricate in lone wolf mode.
> 
> Regardless, it will go much better for you if you put the time in up-front to study up on that machine and breaking down and moving metal lathes in general....lots and lots of detail online if you search.   Good luck - it looks like a decent machine.



Thanks!


----------



## tq60 (Aug 9, 2017)

Do make a trip to harbor freight and get a come along then to lowes and buy a mess of 2 X 4 and assorted screws and other such things.

order the rebuild manual or kit as it has a book that gives detailed instructions for tearing it down.

The bed and base under the headstock are very heavy as is the legs at the tailstock.

Rolling the base upside down you may be able to get it apart but it may require big hammer and pipe.

The gear trains can be removed as most other parts and be careful with the leadscrew.

Best to get the gearbox and screw off and on the floor then get the screw out.

Get a couple 5 gallon buckets and a spray bottle with strong batch of dawn.

Put water and rag in bucket then use it to clean as you go.

You may need to hoist up the bed and base so scope out how you will attach the come long either to the wood a frame you make or ???

Test you lift in the basement first to be sure it is stable then hoist it out.

Do take a strong helper.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## mark10409 (Aug 10, 2017)

tq60 said:


> Do make a trip to harbor freight and get a come along then to lowes and buy a mess of 2 X 4 and assorted screws and other such things.
> 
> order the rebuild manual or kit as it has a book that gives detailed instructions for tearing it down.
> 
> ...



Feeling way in over my head. .... Thank you all for wake up call   21 days and counting to get it out.

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 10, 2017)

I have that lathe, it's a South Bend heavy 10, though it looks like a short bed, I have the long version. I'd say yours is about 900 pounds all in. I got my lathe into my basement, in one piece, with two guys, without too much difficulty. Of course getting one out is a different story, but totally doable IMHO. I'll be up at my shop this weekend I will look carefully at how it might be disassembled.


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh yeah Mark, bring a camera and take lots and lots of pictures....before....during...and after.  Everything and anything to do with the machine...from all angles.

I guarantee that these will be a valuable resource for you to refer back to over and over again as you face Humpty-Dumpty later on at the new location.  Organization up-front is key. Plastic ziploc bags and a marker and a couple of plastic milk crates will help keep the smaller bits from going walk-about on you until you need them.

You may have heard of Tubalcain, or Mr.Pete, a retired shop teacher with lots of online videos aimed at the hobby machinist.  He has a good video on disassembling a lathe that you should watch (and another one on reassembly too).  Here's the link to that    >      




3 weeks is plenty of time to get studied up and organized, especially if you can get in ahead of the moving day and start the tear-down on a stress-free basis.  Less likely to break or lose anything that way and physically your body will appreciate you getting your exercise in smaller, controlled amounts.  Also gives you time to come back later with the proper tool or accessory to do the job the "right way" after you first scope out what that is exactly first-hand.

Once again, good luck, and please post an update and some pics for us as we follow along vicariously with your adventure.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 10, 2017)

Given the time order the book and start taking parts out.

Things like tail stock, chucks and doors.

Anything that is not bolted to the lathe grab and take out.

While there confirm the actual model number to insure you get correct rebuild kit.

Best to tear it completely apart and clean all oil ways and replace felts and the like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Aug 10, 2017)

In the event you haven't seen this already, Investigator just posted a link in another thread to what appears to be a very concise effort on how to disassemble and move a SB lathe. 

http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_b...Disassemble-a-South-Bend-Lathe-for-Moving.pdf

If you weren't in Wisconsin and he in Texas, I'd say you two ought get together!

-frank


----------



## dlane (Aug 10, 2017)

Make sure the stairs are up to the task, if they are wood.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 10, 2017)

With an a frame built across the opening make it about six foot above the opening . That way when you get it up a couple planks under but a cross the opening will let you not worry about it falling back  down. Plus you can use moving rollers to roll it to the trailer or truck . One of HF engine hoists are worth owning . It could be used at the celler way and in the celler.  Oh straps and chain too.


----------



## Investigator (Aug 11, 2017)

francist said:


> In the event you haven't seen this already, Investigator just posted a link in another thread to what appears to be a very concise effort on how to disassemble and move a SB lathe.
> 
> http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_b...Disassemble-a-South-Bend-Lathe-for-Moving.pdf
> 
> ...



I'm going to start tomorrow myself.  I understand how you feel.  I do have one major advantage, mine is on the ground floor and I can back up to it with a truck, trailer, and engine hoist.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 12, 2017)

I looked at my lathe, which is essentially the same as the one pictured. I cannot see access to all the bolts that attach the main pedestal to the bed. There are two bolts visible at the rear (below the gears) but the ones that should be roughly below the front spindle bearing, are not readily accessible, meaning getting to them would probably require removing the headstock, which I wouldn't recommend doing. IMHO it would be best to just take off what you can, chuck tailstock and maybe the cross slide, and move the lathe in one piece. Maybe get a couple of more guys to help...


----------



## tq60 (Aug 13, 2017)

Order the rebuild kit with book then follow the detailed instructions for tear down.

They are simple machines with few major assemblies that have not too many steps involved to remove any one assembly.

You have time so make many trios and take parts off until smaller...

Headstock will need to come off and it is heavy but not that bad.

Base is heaviest part after bed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## mark10409 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello,
Just curious if anyone knew is it possible to remove the head stock from the lathe fully intact? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 18, 2017)

mark10409 said:


> Hello,
> Just curious if anyone knew is it possible to remove the head stock from the lathe fully intact?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark



I am not sure how you define intact.  This was the headstock of my Heavy 10.  Original belt cut in the background.  Casting, spindle, cone pulleys and backgear are all together.  A stud on either end to fasten this to the lathe bed.

I was replacing the belt so decided to remove the headstock so I could clean the headstock easier and also the lathe bed.  Many decades of grime to remove.


----------



## mark10409 (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, that's exactly what I want to do. The lighting in basement is very dark, i was trying to find how to remove it. Now that i know its possible i will try to find what bolts i can remove or loosen to get it off. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 18, 2017)

Glad that is what you were looking for.  This is the view of the underside of my headstock.

The studs are located in the centre of the headstock at either end.  You should be able to see the threaded holes.  You need to loosen the nuts on the studs.  If I recall I removed the nuts then removed the studs once the headstock was on the bench.

The hole in the far right in the picture is for the registration pin.


----------



## mark10409 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dave, Thank you.  So i would be able to get at them inside the cabinet or underneath the headstock between the bed rails?


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 18, 2017)

This is the outboard end of the headstock showing the stud.




The nut is below.  It will be much easier to see with the banjo removed.  You will need to remove the banjo to get a wrench on the nut.




 The inboard end of the headstock has a cover with two small screws.  Remove this cover then you will see the stud and nut.  Only a partial turn of the wrench.  If I recall I could not get a rachet under the nut.  I had to use a wrench.


----------



## mark10409 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you!  I would have never found this without your help.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 18, 2017)

Happy to help.  If you do not have one of the lights which is in a headband, I recommend getting one.  These can get the light where you are working without needing extra hands.


----------



## mark10409 (Nov 8, 2017)

Good morning, 
Well I have made some progress getting the lathe out of the basement.  Only the cabinet is left. Having a little trouble getting it apart into smaller parts I can lift. I have posted some pics of the cabinet,  any advice would be appreciated! 
Thanks, Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 8, 2017)

Good progress.

You will need to remove the motor pulley so you can get the shaft which pivots the entire assembly.   Take a look at Greg Halligans video re-assembling his countershaft in the base so you can see how the shaft is removed.

Southbend bed assembly video


----------



## mark10409 (Nov 8, 2017)

Awesome video,  thank you for the link!


----------

